# First attempts at wood stabilizing and casting



## Pensmyth (Sep 21, 2020)

I just joined this group and thought I would share some photo's my first experiences with dye stabilizing and some resin casting. I started off using box elder burl and stabilized using Cactus Juice and Alumilite & CJ dyes. I've had some very good results stabilizing. Last week I finally cast some dyed buckeye burl into a block with Alumilite resin and cut it into some pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 21, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## trc65 (Sep 22, 2020)

Great looking stuff!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 22, 2020)

Sweeeetttt!


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 22, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 22, 2020)

Look great


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2020)

Really nice casts!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice pen blanks! Buckeye is my favorite wood to stabilize it takes colors beautifully!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 25, 2020)

great job; lot more adventurous than my first attempts!!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2020)

For first attempt, you hit the ball out of the park!!! Congrats! Gorgeous blanks! Chuck


----------

